# Road Noise



## landmanlane (Feb 18, 2006)

When I get above 30 miles an hour in my 05 nismo king can, it sounds as if someone has left a door open in the back of my cab. Am I asking in the right place? I'm new and If I have done it wrong I'm sorry. Any one else have the problem?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I certainly have that noise too. It sounds as if the rear slider is open. I can even hear the tires change pitch as I go over different road surfaces. There are a couple of vents in the corner at the rear, and that's where the noise seems to be coming from. They are there for a reason (probably so that the doors can close easily) so I'm not sure that they can just be blocked off.


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

I have an '06 King Cab and can report that I do not have the noise problem.

Is your rear slider shut tight and latched?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

landmanlane said:


> When I get above 30 miles an hour in my 05 nismo king can, it sounds as if someone has left a door open in the back of my cab. Am I asking in the right place? I'm new and If I have done it wrong I'm sorry. Any one else have the problem?


There's been discussion here among crew cab owners of hearing a similar noise, but only when the rear seat back is down. It sounds like it must be a common issue.


----------



## symbology (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=117032&highlight=wind+noise


----------



## landmanlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Centurion said:


> I certainly have that noise too. It sounds as if the rear slider is open. I can even hear the tires change pitch as I go over different road surfaces. There are a couple of vents in the corner at the rear, and that's where the noise seems to be coming from. They are there for a reason (probably so that the doors can close easily) so I'm not sure that they can just be blocked off.


My dealer thinks maybe these vents are stuck open and I am to take it back in for them to check. If they aren't stuck open I hope to find a way to stop the noise or Nissan should find a way, it's driving me nuttier than I am already.


----------



## landmanlane (Feb 18, 2006)

My service manager said the vents are there so the door can shut easier, but they are supposed to close after the door shuts.


----------



## symbology (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, my cab has little to no wind noise since I closed up 85% of the open area on those vents. I never hear it anymore. It used to bug the hell out of me.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

symbology said:


> Well, my cab has little to no wind noise since I closed up 85% of the open area on those vents. I never hear it anymore. It used to bug the hell out of me.


With what and where did you block them off?


----------



## symbology (Dec 14, 2005)

I used some sound ED eDead V1SE deadening material, which is like Dynamat if you have ever heard of it. You really could use anything including duct tape. The vents are about 2" wide and 6" tall, if I remember correctly.


----------



## landmanlane (Feb 18, 2006)

symbology said:


> Well, my cab has little to no wind noise since I closed up 85% of the open area on those vents. I never hear it anymore. It used to bug the hell out of me.


 More Research: I drove 500 miles yesterday and discovered the noise is generated by the different settings on the Heater/AC controls. Recirculate settings, while moving, causes the vents to close, but fresh air settings cause them to open, except that recirculate on floor only will not cause them to close and also defrost only, recirculate, will not cause them to close. WERID. I took the service manager for a ride today and he was amazed. The district Nissan REP will be here tommorow or next day and he's going to take a ride. Clearly poor engineering. No matter I have an appointment set up with a stereo shop to take those rear panels out and work on the problem with sound insulation material similar to Dynamat and also block some of the vent, just enough to be able to close the door without damage. Thanks for the tip. MAYBE the District Rep can get it re-engineered. Other than that I love my Truck.


----------

